# Are these rocks okay in my soil?



## jeffcrum (Jul 9, 2019)

Hey everyone, I am having SOD installed tomorrow and am becoming worried about the rocks in my soil. I've raked and raked and raked some more. I've even gone as far as straining the rocks out of the soil and no matter what I do, more rocks appear. I've attached a few pictures and would love some feedback as to if this is okay or not.

Thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Giving this a bump.

I don't believe the rocks I can see will interfere with sod. Have you called the sod installers and asked them?

Anywhere I dig in my yard I find rocks and I have grass.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Looks like that part of the property had a whole bunch of rock on it at one point. There is probably nothing you can do to get rid of all of that rock with out a big skid loader type sifter and then regrading. That rock probably won't cause enough problems to stop from putting the sod down but it's not ideal.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

If they are smaller, and judging by your shoe they look to be, it should be fine. If it is only rocks and no soil, then that would be bad. If you get a small shovel and dig out a handful in one spot, it should be mostly soil. A few rocks don't matter. Big rocks like your fist sized, I would remove. Also, remove flat rocks too. Next summer, if you have a brown dead spot, you might have too many rocks in that one spot. I would wait until then to fix it.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> If they are smaller, and judging by your shoe they look to be, it should be fine. If it is only rocks and no soil, then that would be bad. If you get a small shovel and dig out a handful in one spot, it should be mostly soil. A few rocks don't matter. Big rocks like your fist sized, I would remove. Also, remove flat rocks too. Next summer, if you have a brown dead spot, you might have too many rocks in that one spot. I would wait until then to fix it.


+1 I would take the area in front of your shoe and dig down about 6-8" and see what you find. If it is mostly dirt then no problem. But if you hit big rocks then you might check another area and see what you find.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Your sod is probably in by now, but I think you'll be fine...bigger rocks that can twist or turn your ankles should be removed, but there are thumbnail-sized rocks in most soils, especially in Colorado.... You should be good to go...!


----------

